# vaikuttavin



## Gavril

Hyvää juhannussuununtaita,

On this webpage, I found the sentence



> Paikalle kutsutaan yleisöksi maan vaikuttavimmanblogipalvelun, Puheenvuoron, bloggaajia ja muita yhteiskunnallisista asioista kiinnostuneita lukijoita sekä paikallisia poliitikkoja ja virkamiehiä.



"As an audience, bloggers will be invited from the country's premier[?] blogging service, Puheenvuoro, along with other readers interested in social issues, and local politicians and officials."

Two questions:

1) Is "premier" a good translation of _vaikuttavin _in this context?

2) Is it also possible to translate _vaikuttavin _as "quite impressive/significant" (_erittäin vaikuttava_), implying that it may not be the single most impressive/significant blog service in Finland?

Kiitos


----------



## hui

> 1) Is "premier" a good translation of _vaikuttavin _in this context?


No. _Puheenvuoro_ is a political blogging service. _Vaikuttavin _is marketing hype using a wordplay_
v__aikuttaja_ = [political] leader / opinion maker
_vaikuttava = _1. effective, 2. impressive).


> 2) Is it also possible to translate _vaikuttavin _as "quite impressive/significant" (_erittäin vaikuttava_), implying that it may not be the single most impressive/significant blog service in Finland?


No.


----------



## Hakro

I'd say that _vaikuttavin_ is simply a wrong word here. Nobody can claim that this blogging service is more impressive/significant/effective/active/prevailing/spectacular/striking/stunning/suggestive etc. than other blogging services. It's just a superlative without arguments. Even the number of bloggers doesn't prove that Puheenvuoro is the most impressive/significant/etc. blogging service in Finland.

(I didn't read Hui's post before sending mine, but I totally agree with Hui.)


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> I'd say that _vaikuttavin_ is simply a wrong word here. Nobody can claim that this blogging service is more impressive/significant/effective/active/prevailing/spectacular/striking/stunning/suggestive etc. than other blogging services. It's just a superlative without arguments.


 
This was part of why I thought that _vaikuttavin _might mean "one of the most significant/ ..." -- it seemed strange to see a superlative claim like this in an Uusi Suomi news article, though maybe this is not so much a news article as a promotional piece. (Still, this is the only Uusi Suomi promotional piece I've read that didn't appear in the Puheenvuoro section.)

Are there any contexts in which _vaikuttavin _could mean "mitä vaikuttavin" or "vaikuttavimpiin kuuluva"?

(Yhdysvaltalaisissa lehdissä on yleistä, että tällaiset "mainoksen"-tapaiset jutut (joihin edellä mainittu Usari-juttu näyttää kuuluvan) ilmestyvät lehden päätoimittajan kirjoittamana kolumnina. Esim. kun lehti tuo esiin uuden palvelun tilaajille, tai tietyt toimittajat ovat kiertueella, palvelu/kiertue ilmoitetaan ja kuvataan usein "Editor's corner"/"Letter from the editor"/jne.-otsikolla julkaistulla palstalla. Onko tämä yleistä käytäntöä suomalaisissakin lehdissä?)


----------

